# Robin Red und Co im Futter



## Roach05 (19. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

mich interessiert ob ihr Erfahrungen mit scharfen Zusätzen im Futter wie z.B. Robin Red habt. 

Besonders interessiert mich ob auch Weißfische auf solche Zutaten anspringen oder es doch vornehmlich den Karpfen schmeckt.

Am liebsten würde ich das Ganze ja mal selber testen, doch leider komme ich zur Zeit so gut wie garnicht ans Wasser.


Gruß Roach

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## fischbär (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Robin Red und Co im Futter*

Zu RR kann ich nichts sagen, aber dass oft Chili und scharfes Zeug in Karpfenfutter getan wird, ist ein schönes Zeichen, was Einbildung alles bewirken kann! Vögel und Fische schmecken das nicht! Capsaicin funktioniert nur bei Säugetieren.


----------



## Revilo62 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Robin Red und Co im Futter*

Robin Red ist im ursprung eigentlich ein Nahrungszusatz für Ziervögel .Basierend auf chili, Cayennepfeffer und einiges mehr und hat einen sehr intensiven Farbsoff und stammt ursprünglichvon der englischen Fa. Haith. Kostet ca. 10€/kg und wird von verschiedenen Abfüllern in verschiedenen Gebinden geliefert. Im Karpfenbereich werden als Boiliezutat ca. 10 -15% angegeben und lt. Haith hat es einen Proteingehalt von 16%. Dass diese Zutaterfolgreich ist, speziell in Birdfood- und Fischmixen ist unbestritten.
Da die Rotaugen auch zuden karpfenartigen Fischen gehören, besteht eine hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit,dass diese eben auch RR akzeptieren und wenn Du Dir beim Füttern die Hände längerfristig rot einfärben möchtest, probier es doch einfach. 

Meine Erfahrung beim winterlichen Rotaugenangeln gehen eher in Richtung Salz ( 10% Anteil im Futter) in Kombination mit geröstetem Hanfmehl.
Auch Gewürzmischungen aus dem Einzelhandel können gute Erfolge bringen z.B. Curry oder als Gewürz Kurkuma und auch Liebstöckel
Viel Erfolg beim probieren !

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Andal (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Robin Red und Co im Futter*

Beim Robin Red kommt vor allem, neben den auch enthaltenen Partikeln, die rote Farbe zum tragen. Die Schärfe kommt nicht zum tragen, außer im Auge des Anglers, also etwas damit aufpassen! 

Hanf und Knoblauch mögen Rotaugen auch recht gerne und Maggi und Jägermeister, so komisch sich letztere Zutat auch anhört. Es wirkt.


----------



## Ukel (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Robin Red und Co im Futter*

Jägermeister, so komisch sich letztere Zutat auch anhört. Es wirkt. 

@Andal: narkotisierende Mittel beim Angeln sind doch verboten....zumindest für die Fische :q


----------



## Roach05 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Robin Red und Co im Futter*

Danke für die Antworten. 

Ich habe schon einiges  an würzigen Zutaten probiert, Jägermeister bisher allerdings noch nicht, gelesen habe ich den Tip aber schonmal.
Klebt das Zeug nicht an den Händen oder hält sich das in Grenzen?

Wie sieht es mit Ingwer aus, hat das schonmal wer getestet? Kurkuma wird ja gerne genommen.

Wenn ich schon keine Zeit zum Angeln habe, muss ich ja zumindest theoretisch die Möglichkeiten mal ausleuchten. 



Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JonnyBannana (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Robin Red und Co im Futter*

Robin Red hab ich vor 2 Jahren mal im Futter gefischt, könnte da keine großen Unterschiede zu letzter Saison sehen, wo ichs komplett weggelassen habe.

Wobei ich mich auch danach richte beim Feedern und mit der Match, was die Karpfenangler so einbringen an Futter - wenn die viel mit fischmehl haltigen bolies oder mixen füttern stelle ich mein futter dementsprechend um. kennen die fische, lockt subjektiv gesehen vielleicht schneller als was ganz unbekanntes oder neues. allerdings kann ja auch das gegenteil mal zum erfolg führen, wenn auf die gewohnten sachen nichts geht


----------



## Trollwut (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Robin Red und Co im Futter*

Euch werd ich helfen, allein schon die theoretische überlegung, jägermeister im futter... ich bitte euch.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Robin Red und Co im Futter*



Roach05 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit Ingwer aus, hat das schonmal wer getestet? Kurkuma wird ja gerne genommen.
> 
> Wenn ich schon keine Zeit zum Angeln habe, muss ich ja zumindest theoretisch die Möglichkeiten mal ausleuchten.


Ingwer ist so lala.

Mundet m.M.n.im Angleressen besser[emoji6] 

Kreuzkümmel und Koriander gehen eigentlich ganzjährig.

Bei Kurkuma Obacht..kann je nach Qualität und Dosierung das Futter zu stark färben.Und erst recht die Hände[emoji12]

Den Jägermeister würde ich mir auch aufsparen.Je nach Laune für Fang-oder Schneidertage.[emoji4]


----------



## Roach05 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Robin Red und Co im Futter*

Kreuzkümmel und Koriander kommt bei mir häufig zum Einsatz und habe ich auch gute Erfahrungen mit gemacht.

Der Jägermeister bietet sich bei mir aber dann doch eher fürs Futter an, da ich seitdem ich vor 2,5 Jahren mit dem Rauchen aufgehört habe, auch keinen Alkohol mehr trinke. Hat sich irgendwie ungeplant so Ergeben. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## feederbrassen (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Robin Red und Co im Futter*

Anis,Sternanis am besten 50 zu 50 mischen .
Fenchel ,Kurkuma ,Koriander ,Cumin,Zimt,Liebstöckel(Maggi)

Mit Cumin würde ich aufpassen ,ist scharf genau wie Ingwer.

Gibt noch einiges mehr und letztendlich geht auch längst nicht alles gleich gut zu jeder Jahreszeit.


----------

